# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿existe fundamento para derogar el decreto legislativo 1020?

## wgalloso

*¿EXISTE FUNDAMENTO PARA DEROGAR EL DECRETO LEGISLATIVO 1020?*  *WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS                                                            ABOGADO * *wg.inform@ccion.com.pe*  Después de los luctuosos suceso de Bagua,  todo ciudadano nos ponemos ha pensar,  cuales son las razones o los fundamentos por los cuales, una lucha reivindicativa de los  campesino y de pobladores de la selva, pudieron llevar a dicho desenlace y si existe o no racionalidad en el análisis de las normas que se buscan su derogatoria; en especial  el Decreto Legislativo 1020.
Frente a ello era necesario buscar información que nos permita mínimamente entenderlo, por lo que navegando por la Internet pudimos encontrar los argumentos de AIDESEP (http://www.sanmartinenlinea.com/nota...as.php?id=3492), cuya información la transcribimos para tomar mejor conocimiento de lo que piensan los organizadores de las movilizaciones: 
El dispositivo promueve la organización de los productores agrarios y la consolidación de la propiedad rural, estimulando la compra de tierras para constituir unidades productivas sostenibles mayores de 20 hectáreas.
- Este decreto favorece a los agricultores con recursos y capacidad suficientes para otorgar garantías a los bancos, lo mismo que la posibilidad de que adquieran las tierras de sus vecinos con menos opciones y recursos.
- En el Perú, como lo observamos en los antecedentes, la mayor parte de la agricultura está en manos de minifundistas y pequeños propietarios. Esta ley fomenta la venta de las tierras de estos productores, pero no propone ninguna actividad alternativa para su sustento y el de sus familias. El problema es que hay un error conceptual de fondo en relación a que la pequeña agricultura no es viable y no tiene futuro en términos de mercado y tecnología. Sin reconocer que presenta algunas ventajas. La pequeña producción agropecuaria sigue siendo el espacio central de acumulación y de generación de riqueza en el agro peruano. En todo caso en vez de promover la venta se debe buscar que el productor incremente su productividad, reduzca sus costos y encuentre un mercado creciente para sus productos, no importa que éste sea externo o interno. En este punto habría que definir si se debe fomentar la agricultura de exportación o la seguridad alimentaria.
- Este decreto atenta contra la propiedad de las comunidades, pues busca agrupar a dos o tres personas y que ellos se desvinculen de las organizaciones comunales, promueve la ruptura de la unidad comunal, porque sólo atrae a los pobladores con falsas expectativas para que se endeuden y pongan en riesgo sus propiedades.
- la norma incentiva dentro la política nacional la sustitución de productos tradicionales por transgénicos, así como la generación de biocombustibles, lo cual vulnera los derechos de consulta integral e identidad de las poblaciones, por no tomar en cuenta su derecho al desarrollo y autonomía.
- No se ha cumplido con el proceso de consulta contemplado en el Convenio 169 OIT art. 17 inciso 2.
- Constituir fideicomisos hasta por un monto de cinco millones para las entidades asociativas agrarias, requieren de ley orgánica y no mediante Decreto Legislativo.
- El referido decreto en definitiva promueve el mercado de tierras y la incorporación de bienes agrarios en el sistema financiero a través de la promoción de los créditos agrarios. Es observable pues crea figuras legales que no son personas jurídicas (EAA) y tienen capacidad jurídica relativa, exponiendo a sus miembros a asumir deudas solidariamente (desconociendo su autonomía y derecho consuetudinario) y afectar sus bienes, especialmente a los pequeños agricultores.
Los lectores, deberán tomar nota de las  observaciones a dicho dispositivo legal,  y sobre la base de ello, en nuestra próxima entrega,  daremos nuestra propia opinión, analizando punto por punto y  contribuir  con ello al dialogo que tanto necesita nuestro país para recuperar  la paz social.Temas similares: Argentina: Existe un protocolo de calidad para arándanos frescos Artículo: Ica respalda decreto que prioriza proyectos hídricos para esa región Derogar el decreto ley 1090 pondría en peligro el TLC con Estados Unidos CCL considera inconsistentes argumentos de proyectos de ley para derogar régimen laboral agrario Comentarios al dl 1020  y  su reglamento

----------

